

Show HN: My weekend project for the Boston Globe - Curating Facebook Pages - acconrad

The is my first "Show HN" ever so it's real exciting to announce this one! I participated in Beta.Boston.com's Hackathon this past weekend, so my team and I (most of whom had not known each other prior to the weekend) developed Urbanite Boston - a curator/filter for information on Facebook pages relating to art and culture. It's a pretty simple application and it's far from complete, but the fact that we were able to index and curate over 300 Facebook pages (and develop a relatively slick interface) in a weekend was remarkable. Would love to hear your comments and thoughts. Again, it's only indexing Boston-centric venues/events/groups, as that was the aim of the weekend, but just wanted to show it off! (Clickable will be available in the comments).
======
acconrad
Clickable: <http://www.urbaniteboston.com/>

